# New 5 gallon tank advice...



## New Fish (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok everybody first post here...So to give you some info before the questions. I acquired a 5 gallon tank. I cleaned it out, added a spare heater, a 20 gallon filter, rocks and plants. So I was debating about what to get and I decided to jump start a cycling process by adding 2 of my guppies from one of my turtle tanks. I add them in, wake up the next morning (2 days ago) and they were both dead. Ok so now I decide to add 3 white clouds from a small tank in thier. A couple hours later...all 3 are dead.

So here it is, these fish were all living for a couple months, doing well and then died on the spot in this tank. I used some of my quick start liquid stuff and besides that nothing different then usual. Right now the tank is sitting empty but the filter is still running. So what am I to do here? I was either going to get a betta or a Dwarf Puffer but now Im edging toward the betta. Any advice or help you guys can provide me would be great.

Thanks


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The filter isn't cycled like in your other aquarium (the process in which bacteria that eats fish poop builds up on the filter). Your fish are dying because the water is dirty with most likely amonia. You need to do daily water changes until the bacteria builds up in the filter. Especially in such a small tank it is important to stay on top of water changes as even a small amount of fish can pollute the water quickly. Did you change the water after the guppies died before adding the white clouds? If you didn't you added the white clouds into amonia polluted water. I would suggest you do a 100% water change, as there has been no time for bacteria to build up yetr anyways, and add 1!! guppy. Then do daily water changes of 20%. Wait two weeks before adding another guppy and so on. You have to introduce fish very slowly into the tank and keep up frequent water changes.


----------



## New Fish (Oct 5, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> The filter isn't cycled like in your other aquarium (the process in which bacteria that eats fish poop builds up on the filter). Your fish are dying because the water is dirty with most likely amonia. You need to do daily water changes until the bacteria builds up in the filter. Especially in such a small tank it is important to stay on top of water changes as even a small amount of fish can pollute the water quickly. Did you change the water after the guppies died before adding the white clouds? If you didn't you added the white clouds into amonia polluted water. I would suggest you do a 100% water change, as there has been no time for bacteria to build up yetr anyways, and add 1!! guppy. Then do daily water changes of 20%. Wait two weeks before adding another guppy and so on. You have to introduce fish very slowly into the tank and keep up frequent water changes.


Ok thank you for the reply. Tomorrow I will do 100% and then slowly ease into it. How long do you think it should take to complete? Also any adivce on the Bettas? Im most likely going to be getting one. Thanks again


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Bettas are hardy fish, and great for cycling the aquarium IMO. So if you want to have a betta in that aquarium I would cycle with it and not with guppies. Add the betta to the fresh water (after the 100% water change), and then do a water change every day of 20% untill bacteria has build up on the filter. This will take a couple of weeks. In this time it is important that you don't overfeed and monitor your aquarium carefully.


----------



## New Fish (Oct 5, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Bettas are hardy fish, and great for cycling the aquarium IMO. So if you want to have a betta in that aquarium I would cycle with it and not with guppies. Add the betta to the fresh water (after the 100% water change), and then do a water change every day of 20% untill bacteria has build up on the filter. This will take a couple of weeks. In this time it is important that you don't overfeed and monitor your aquarium carefully.


Ahhh so I can still get the betta right away then? That makes things easier

Thanks for all the other advice though!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if your white clouds died within a few hours ; i don't think your problem is ammonia...there hasn't been enough bioload to create those kind of levels...
there may be some kind of chemical such as a cleaning agent of some sort present..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm thinking the tank wasn't rinsed out enough. Perhaps some bleach residue are present. Wouldn't hurt to rinse the gravel & deco thoroughly in fresh water. Unless you cleaned the gravel & deco in bleach.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you can get a chlorine test kit or use your nose. But test pH. Its quick and easy and very acid (lime-a-way) or alkaline (bleach or ammonia) should indicate cleaning fluids still present. 

There is a chance there is a more subtle poison at work. a tank stored in a garage can get sprayed with insecticide and a tank resealed with the wrong sealant can be deadly. Or the heater could sporadically cook or electrocute fish.

Empty the tank, rinse it again, wipe or let dry. Fill with water only (new double-dechlored, or from the turtle tank) and add one "disposable" guppy. Each day add one item (filter,heater, decor) until you discover the killer. 

Replacing a 10 is cheap ($10) replacing everything isn't. Narrow it down and ditch what you are suspicious of. i would likely chuck the gravel since it is fairly cheap and hard to clean.

Don't spend money on fish until you know the tank is safe.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If the water wasn't changed after the guppies died and the whiteclouds were introduced right away it is quite possible that the amonia levels were the cause of death since the guppies survived longer. If it is chemicals the guppies would have died quicker. It could have also been shock from being introduced wrong etc. However, there is no harm in rinsing everything thoroughly without any cleaning agent though.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If the tank was used with turtle at one point, it's very possible you may still have salmonella virus residue. Worse case scenario - buy a new tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am very doubtful that it was ammonia. Very. I would suspect either a chemical residue of some kind or a drastic difference in Ph. Drastic Ph difference can kill quick. Ammonia unless it is off the charts will not kill that fast. 

If that water was brand new, even if the guppies were not pulled immediately the chance of there being much ammonia in there is very slim. You can put dead stuff in fresh water and still have it take a couple of days to show ammonia levels. Anyone who has cycled a tank with shrimp prawns can testify to that  When I put 3 of those big prawns in my 10 gallon to cycle it, it still took over a week for there to be any ammonia present.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well the guppies pooped in there at night, this produced amonia. Then they died, which produced even more amonia. The white clouds were then introduced into water with a high amonia level. They could have died out of shock from that, or even got poisened by it. I'm not saying it wasnt the soap, and it is never a bad idea to clean the tank again. Especially since it hasnt really been set up yet I pressume?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

2 guppies in a 5 gallon tank for a couple of days will barely create enough ammonia to get a reading on...
nobody knows if it was a high ammonia level that killed the fish...unless you know of some secret way of knowing bg...you just assumed it was ammonia...
i still say that ammonia wasn't the problem...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, it is just an assumption. It is also an assumption that soap killed the fish. Of course you guys have more experience so he should listen to you.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm going with cleaning product still in the tank. Or a chemical additive to the tank for clear water/ algae/ to MUCH quick start can cause a ammonia spike. 


Say you have a 5g tank and you grab some quick start then la la la la oh hey der I gots meh some quick start. I gets to puts in my fishys tomowwow. You accidentally add enough for a 55g tank to your 5g tank to put a super quick cycle into the tank.



Now I don't think you talk like that and I'm sure your smarter then that but sometimes accidents do happen. And iv made my fair share of mistakes like that. I remember one time I thought I could eye out 3/4s tablespoon of yeast and over loaded my co2 set up making my overflow jar over flow and loaded my tank with sugar/yeast/nasty water and I freaked out just grabbing out as much water as possible and ever since then I use a measuring spoon. 

Also sorry if I offended some of you. I just said it how I would lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It could be ammonia. One bad overfeeding can kill overnight in a 5.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would take a water sample to pet store and if everything checks out ok then it was either disease, transplant shock or some kind of chemical. Did you acclimate the fish when you put them in there? Also remember Active carbon will not remove every chemical that could be toxic to the fish ex. would be dish soap I don't think carbon or filter would remove soap and a lot of other chemicals you would have to wash it really good.


----------

